# DER   Cube Limited Race    Thread - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2009)

Heute ist ein schÃ¶ner Tag! Als ich letzte Woche das neue Limited Race in weiÃ/blau gesehen habe, wusste ich - das wird mein neues Bike!





War also heute Morgen bei meinem HÃ¤ndler, der die Tage auch auf der Eurobike war, um zu fragen mit welchem Preis ich da rechnen muss. 
Das Limited Race letztes Jahr kostete noch stolze 1299,-â¬ und ich ahnte schon nichts gutes...
Als er dann aber in der Preisliste nachschaute, und der Preis "nur" 1099,-â¬ betragen wird, war ich sehr erleichtert.
Dann der nÃ¤chste Hammer - er machte mir ein Angebot, welches ich nicht ablehnen konnte - und nun warte ich sehnsÃ¼chtig auf den Oktober - habe nÃ¤mlich direkt eins vorbestellt 

FÃ¼r jeden den es interessiert - die QLT RÃ¤der werden preislich wohl nicht fallen im Vergleich zu diesem Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schakofrucht (2. Dezember 2009)

Zur Frage "Rahmenverfärbung"

Bei mir war es das Gleiche, das Rad wurde Mitte des Jahres gekauft, recht oft gefahren, ansonsten steht es auf dem Balkon. 
Mittlerweile ist am Oberrohr ne recht große stelle verfärbt und von der Seite, wo di Sonne draufscheint schimmert der Rahmen etwas grün.
Bekomme nun aber ebenfalls nen neuen Rahmen, mal sehen, wie es hier ist, hab schon überlegt auf nen pulverbeschichteten umzustellen.


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2009)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Das Limited Race letztes Jahr kostete noch stolze 1299,- und ich ahnte schon nichts gutes...



Das 2009er LTD Race hat lt. Liste auch schon 1099 gekostet und war zudem besser ausgestattet.


----------



## viper-mountainb (2. Dezember 2009)

????


----------



## drexsack (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das ist noch der erste Post von dem alten LTD Race Thread, kommt mir auf jedenfall sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## viper-mountainb (2. Dezember 2009)

ja ist der Anfang davon!!!


----------



## Zaphod1 (11. Dezember 2009)

wie man auf dem bild oben sieht, ist das 2008-er race immer noch das schönste


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Dezember 2009)

Das weiße mit diesem giftigen, leuchentendem grün von 2010 ist auch nicht so mein Fall.
Mit blau, oder wie das alte LTD Race, in rot finde ich es dagegen gelungen.

Naja ich habe mich sowieso für das Schwarze entschieden.
Finde die schwarzen Cube vom Design so einfach aber trotzdem richtig schön...

Noch 5 mal schlafen dann hole ich mein Race ab!


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe...

Ich bin mir unsicher ob auch mein Vorbau von der Rückrufaktion betroffen ist. Denn es steht nicht Easton EA30 (wie ja auf vielen Fotos zu sehen) dran, sondern nur "Easton" mit Logo.
Außerdem steht bei mir als Nummer F9 (wäre ja Juni 2009 und damit betroffen), auf dem Infoblatt steht allerdings immer erst die Zahl und dann der Bichstabe also "9F" statt wie bei mir "F9".

Was mich auch wundert ist dass mein Sattel rot mit weiß ist (guckt mal unter meine Fotos). Ich glaube das ist einfach der 09er Sattel, denn der 10er ist NICHT rot.
Kann es sein, dass die ersten Cubes noch den alten Sattel bekommen haben oder hat mein Händler vielleicht (versehentlich) getauscht?

Achja Postzustellung meines Bikes beim Händler war Anfang September laut Lieferschein, welcher der Anleitung beiliegt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## cubeltdracestol (13. Januar 2010)

EYY weiß einer von euch ob ich in mein 2009er Cube ltd race ne 120er oder ne 140er Gabel einbauen kann????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Januar 2010)

selbst wenn es geht, ist es wahrscheinlich nicht sehr sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## cubeltdracestol (14. Januar 2010)

warum nicht? Also die Reba schlägt bei mir immer durch


----------



## deBecker (15. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> selbst wenn es geht, ist es wahrscheinlich nicht sehr sinnvoll, oder?


wenn er aber gerne auf dem hinterrad fährt, ist es aber schon einfacher mit 140 und mehr


----------



## pizarro0815 (23. Januar 2010)

Hhmm,

wer mir mal die Tage nen Händler suchen, der das LTD Race und das Reaction in 22 Zoll da hat.

Sag mal, wieso ist eigentlich bei beiden die Angabe 22 Zoll, das LTD hat aber 54 cm, und das Reaction nur 51 cm Rahmenhöhe ?
Sieht bei bei großen Fahrern dann nicht komisch aus ?

Und beim LTD...würdet ihr da was tauschen ? Würde gerne ne XT-Bremse haben und ne SLX-Kurbel. Was ist mit den Laufrädern ?


----------



## Dommes84 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir heute wegen der "Vorbaurückrufaktion" gleich einen Easton EA 70 Vorbau + EA 70 Lenker gegönnt. Das sind dann mal schlappe 200g weniger. Dann kamen wieder 58g dazu durch fablich passende Tune RH1 Barends.


----------



## fuschnick (10. Februar 2010)

schakofrucht schrieb:


> Zur Frage "Rahmenverfärbung"
> 
> Bei mir war es das Gleiche, das Rad wurde Mitte des Jahres gekauft, recht oft gefahren, ansonsten steht es auf dem Balkon.
> Mittlerweile ist am Oberrohr ne recht große stelle verfärbt und von der Seite, wo di Sonne draufscheint schimmert der Rahmen etwas grün.
> Bekomme nun aber ebenfalls nen neuen Rahmen, mal sehen, wie es hier ist, hab schon überlegt auf nen pulverbeschichteten umzustellen.


 
gibt's denn Bilder von den verfärbten Stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Februar 2010)

Weiß hier vielleicht jemand wieviel der LTD Rahmen 2010 und auch aus den jahren davor wiegt???

Mein Cube Händler meinte der Rahmen ist leichter geworden, neulich habe ich aber auch mal Gegenteiliges gehört...

Also, wieviel wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## Merlin12 (20. März 2010)

Hat schon jemand zufällig Live-Bilder vom "grünen" im Netz gefunden, oder gar selbst eins?


----------



## slang (23. März 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Weiß hier vielleicht jemand wieviel der LTD Rahmen 2010 und auch aus den jahren davor wiegt???
> 
> Mein Cube Händler meinte der Rahmen ist leichter geworden, neulich habe ich aber auch mal Gegenteiliges gehört...
> 
> Also, wieviel wiegt der Rahmen?



Hallo, wir haben letztens einen 18" aus 2008 mit ~ 1850g. gewogen, allerdings inclusive Steuersatzschalen.
Ich denke schon, dass die 2010 etwas leichter sind, kein Gusset mehr am Steuerrohr, keine Cantisockel, aber Leichtgewichte sind die LTD Rahmen sicherlich alle nicht.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## xerto (14. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Ich habe die Kurbel am race in eine XT Kurbel getauschet.

Ich habe nur nicht aufgepasst wegen den Distanzringen auf der rechten Seite, so dass ich jetzt relativ laute Kettengeräusche habe. 

Wieviele Distanzringe habt Ihr rechts (Kettenblatt) an Eurem 2008 Race?


----------



## rODAHn (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

mit dem "Race" kann man übrigens auch super Marathons fahren!
...wie z.B. in Willingen!








LG


----------



## DFG (16. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich ja hier richtig. Ich habe ein LTD Race aus 2009. Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der XMB Laufradsatz ist und was eine leichtere und mehr oder minder preiswerte Alternative ist.


----------



## DFG (17. Juni 2010)

Cube wußte es,
ca. 2,05 kg


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich habe die Kurbel am race in eine XT Kurbel getauschet.
> 
> ...


 


Bei 68mm Gehäusebreite: links 1 Spacer, rechts 2 Spacer (je 2,5mm dick).


----------



## DFG (18. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand die Laufräder gewechselt oder fahrt ihr alle die XMB?

Und warum soll man keinen Marthon damit fahren können? Meine Feierabendrunde liegt mit der Meute so zwischen 40 und 60 km. Bislang habe ich kein Problem. Das Rad ist nicht verändert bis auf die Griffe und den Reifen hinten.


----------



## Chucknorman (20. Juni 2010)

An meinem AMS 125 waren die auch dran, hab sie dann gegen richtige All Mountain LRS getauscht, da ich sie fast nach jeder Tour entbeulen musste. Am Race sind sie sicher nicht verkehrt und für den Einsatzzweck sicherlich ausreichend nur schwer sind sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (21. Juni 2010)

Jup zu schwer, wobei die das was ich fahre ohne Beulen mitmachen. Bis jetzt......


----------



## Gaz (25. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr auch so Probleme das die Sattelstütze sich immer von alleine absenkt? Ich habe schon mit Ethanol das ganze Fett beseitigt ( ja ich weiss,soll man nicht machen aber mich kotzt das selbstständige absenken an) und den Schnellspanner mehr als fest angezogen. Aber immer wieder nach ca.10km senkt sich die Sattelstütze um ca.1 cm ab. 
Bin kurz davor ne Schraube zu nehmen und die darein zu kloppen.


----------



## Tobi1910 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

so jetzt ist meins auch da.... 

Gruß Tobi

PS: Meine Sattelstütze hält


----------



## xerto (31. Dezember 2010)

Gaz schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so Probleme das die Sattelstütze sich immer von alleine absenkt? Ich habe schon mit Ethanol das ganze Fett beseitigt ( ja ich weiss,soll man nicht machen aber mich kotzt das selbstständige absenken an) und den Schnellspanner mehr als fest angezogen. Aber immer wieder nach ca.10km senkt sich die Sattelstütze um ca.1 cm ab.
> Bin kurz davor ne Schraube zu nehmen und die darein zu kloppen.



Mein Race ist von 2008 und hat das gleiche Problem. Weiß keine Lösung..


----------



## r19andre (31. Dezember 2010)

Tach,

schmeißt den original SSP raus. Die taugen nix. Am besten einen von Salsa o.ä.

Noch besser, eine Schelle mit Schraube statt Spanner und statt fett Carbonpaste nehmen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## flying-harry (3. Januar 2011)

Juhu bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines LTD Race 2010.
Anfänglich spielte ich noch mit dem Gedanken mir das  AMS 125 Trail, Restposten 2010 zu kaufen, aber für mich als Einsteiger ist das LTD wohl die vorerst bessere Wahl. 

Der Preis von gut 800  für das LTD und die Anfälligkeit des AMS im Bezug auf die Lager usw. sprachen einfach für das Race.

Gibt es beim LTD Race irgendetwas was ich beachten sollte?
Es ist die Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc verbaut.
Die Bremsen Formula RX sollen ja ganz gut sein, oder?

Leider sind nur die einfachen Shimano Deore FC-M532Kurbeln verbaut.
Diese würde ich schon wegen der Optik gerne gegen die SLX tauschen.
Ich bin kein Laie in Sachen Mechanik, aber habe noch nicht viel an Bikes geschraubt, deshalb die Frage ist der Austausch schwierig, bzw. benötigt man Spezialwerkzeug, oder lässt sich z. B. das Lager leicht ausbauen?

Bis hierhin erst mal genug gefragt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## BobTheBuilder (6. Januar 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja hier richtig. Ich habe ein LTD Race aus 2009. Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der XMB Laufradsatz ist und was eine leichtere und mehr oder minder preiswerte Alternative ist.



Vltec V-One
Mavic Crossride
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 / 10

Der erstgenannte ist der leichteste der drei.


----------



## rODAHn (7. Januar 2011)

Hi BobTheBuilder,

ich fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren die Mavic Crossride am Race (2008).
Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme damit! (Auch kein Nachziehen der Speichen o.ä.)
Sie sind zwar nicht die leichtesten, aber bei dem Preis kann man nichts dagegen sagen.
Die Optik (Messerspeichen) passen super zum Race.

Und die paar Gramm kannst du auch mit neuen Schläuchen & Reifen wieder rausholen.
(Fahre zur Zeit v/h Schwalbe Furious Fred)   ...aber natürlich nicht bei Schnee & Eis 

Hier noch eine optische Kostprobe:







Die Fulcrum würde ich dir aufgrund des EXTREM lauten Freilaufs nicht empfehlen.

LG

rODAHn


----------



## lolo-bike (10. Januar 2011)

weiß jemand, ob ich an meinem ldt race 2009 die hintere 160mm bremsscheibe gegen eine 180mm tauschen kann, ohne weiter umbauten vornehmen zu müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (10. Januar 2011)

Aus http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/



> 27-09-2010 13:03
> *FAQ, Technik - Bis zu welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser ist mein CUBE Bike freigegeben?*
> 
> Kategorie: FAQ, Technik
> ...



Ist also offiziell nicht "erlaubt", geht wohl dein Garantieanspruch verloren...


----------



## lolo-bike (10. Januar 2011)

ok, danke. garantie ist sowieso vorbei...


----------



## deBecker (16. Januar 2011)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob ich an meinem ldt race 2009 die hintere 160mm bremsscheibe gegen eine 180mm tauschen kann, ohne weiter umbauten vornehmen zu müssen?



ist möglich, du brauchst aber einen adapter für den bremssattel.


----------



## Cubebasti (14. Juli 2011)

keine "race" fahrer mehr hier


----------



## Serrox (14. Juli 2011)

<-- 

Ich wusste allerdings nicht, dass wir ein eigenes Zuhause in dem Forum hier haben :-D


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

Cubebasti schrieb:


> keine "race" fahrer mehr hier



doch gibts noch

allerdings ist meins momentan mehr ein trekkingrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serrox (14. Juli 2011)

Dann kommt meine Black Betty hier auch mal rein:







Bisherige Modifikationen:

- Mountainking II 2.2 ProTection Reifen
- XLC Pedale
- Hope Sattelklemme
- Jagwire Schaltzüge durch Shimano Edelstahlzüge ersetzt

Heute sollten meine neuen Griffe kommen: CrankBrothers Iodine Lock on (die Originalen Griffe verdrehen sich und ausserdem finde ich das Weiss unpassend. Die neuen Griffe sind komplett Schwarz)

Ich liebe das Teil, ich bin zwar der einer der wenigen HT Fahrer in meiner Gruppe, aber die kleine kommt überall runter wo die Fullys auch langfahren


----------



## Cubebasti (14. Juli 2011)

hier mal meins, bisher noch alles original


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 5 Jahren hat meine Federgabel den Geist aufgegeben. Erst ging das Lockout nicht mehr und dann habe ich gesehen, dass beim Transport im Auto das Öl ausgelaufen ist. Was würdest ihr da machen, zu Rock Shox schicken oder eine neue Gabel kaufen? Ist es richtig, dass die Reba damals 85 mm Federweg hatte? Sowas gibt es ja nicht mehr oder? Würde eine 100 mm oder gar 120 mm die Geometrie entscheidend negativ verändern?

Danke und Gruß

LK


----------



## rODAHn (7. Mai 2013)

Ein kompletter Service kostet nur ca. 80 Euro...dann kannst Du sie auch gleich auf 100mm "aufmachen" lassen.
Nach einem (großen) Service ist Sie so gut wie neu!


----------



## Mariuz. (12. August 2013)

Das eine der beiden LTD Race...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (19. September 2013)

Welchen Durchmesser hatten die Sattelstangen der Cube Ltd Race von 2008?


----------



## Trust2k (19. September 2013)

hatte damals eine 31.6 Sattelstütze verbaut.


----------

